

Apple CEO Tim Cook paid $378m for 2011 - nickthorn
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-01-09/apple-ceo-cook-s-11-compensation-to-reach-378-million-with-stock-options.html

======
nickthorn
Interesting one - perhaps some cognitive dissonance WRT CEO bonuses?

Good discussion here: [http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2012/01/10/825201/the-
ipay-p...](http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2012/01/10/825201/the-ipay-
phenomenon)

